#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  頭像新規公告〈2011/02/17〉

## 幻貓

> *〈三〉、頭像*
> [spacer=8]*‧大小及尺寸*
> [spacer=14]‧頭像可上傳的圖片大小最大為 200 x 200 像素，大小限制為 98 kb，格式為 jpg， gif， png。
> [spacer=8]*‧內容*
> [spacer=14]‧基於狼之樂園同好網站的特性，頭像必須為以下內容之一：
> [spacer=20]   可輕易看出是動物、獸人、奇幻或史前生物、動物布偶裝之圖片或照片
> [spacer=14]‧如不使用上述圖片，也可以使用以下替代圖片為頭像：
> [spacer=20]  自然物，包括植物、風景、山水、星空等照片或圖片
> [spacer=20]  帳號擁有者在現實生活中足以判斷面貌之真實照片
> ...


以上為舊的頭像條規
經指出其限制內容有違常情，且舊法亦有多處尚待補充及修改之處
因此經由管理群共同討論後，新的頭像條規於今日正式推行

===============================================

*〈三〉、頭像*

[spacer=8]*‧大小及尺寸*

[spacer=14]‧頭像可上傳的圖片大小最大為 200 x 200 像素，大小限制為 98 kb，格式為 jpg， gif， png。

[spacer=8]*‧內容*

[spacer=14]‧基於狼之樂園的特性，建議使用動物、獸人、奇幻、史前生物、或布偶裝等內容做為頭像，以利融入論壇文化。

[spacer=14]‧但狼之樂園也歡迎會員使用其他內容之頭像，唯請注意下列幾點：

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   嚴禁使用血腥、暴力、情色、性暗示、及任何會使其他會員感到不安之圖片，作為會員頭像。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   禁止以現實中，任何偶像名星之相關圖文為頭像。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   無論商業或非商業出版品，使用任何不屬於會員自身的*角色設定*為頭像，將被無條件強制撤圖。
[spacer=25]包含漫畫、同人誌、網友自創角色、動畫、桌布、草稿、公仔，及任何型式之周邊產品。

[spacer=25]但是作品中出現的一般性元件，如*自然風景*、*無任何特徵之生物、簡單物件*，不在此限，不告則不理。
[spacer=25]另外，延續原作框架，自行創造的角色亦不在此限。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   不論使用何種頭像，務必於簽名檔、或任何公開顯眼之處標明頭像來源。〈詳見範例〉


>>>>>頭像出處標示範例


[spacer=10]*錯誤範例：*
[spacer=15]*範例１，什麼都沒寫*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]最常見之違規情形。
[spacer=20]觀察數天仍未標上，管理員會出面提醒，仍未改善以撤圖論。

[spacer=15]*範例２，「盜圖」*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]最不可取的行為，*經發現一律強制撤圖，會員列入黑名單。*
[spacer=20]所以不要隨意宣稱某某事物是自己的，這麼做只會帶給自己麻煩
[spacer=20]有關盜圖相關概念，請參考新手手冊<五> 盜用.抄襲與模仿

[spacer=10]*正確範例：*
[spacer=15]*範例１，網路上隨意找的圖*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]點擊「會員資料」即可修改簽名檔。
[spacer=20]需標上圖片所在之網址，或是作者名號
[spacer=20]原則上*務必使管理員有辦法追蹤到原圖所在*，因此假若聯結失效、或線索過少而無法追蹤，違規論處。

[spacer=15]*範例２，自己畫的*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]建議標上，但不強迫
[spacer=20]然而，管理員無法保證看過每位會員的發表作品，故*當管理員私下確認來源時，會員需自行舉證以示清白。*
[spacer=20]〈例如：發表該作品之網站聯結、該作品之線稿或半成品等。〉

[spacer=15]*範例３，他人贈圖*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]會員贈圖行為，*不論繪者是否有在狼之樂園活動*，均需明確交待其名號    
    


[spacer=20] :Arrow:  除了嚴格禁止之情形，以上案例皆適用於下列原則：
[spacer=25]*標明出處，不代表可以高枕無憂。*
[spacer=25]頭像圖片之*原作者，或知曉原作本意之會員，均有權向管理員表示該圖片之留存與否。*
[spacer=25]因此，最保險的辦法，即是在使用該頭像之前，先行取得原作者同意。

[spacer=20] :Arrow:  網路資訊流通快速，隨意借圖使用之情形有增無減。
[spacer=25]因此，如有會員發現自己的作品被任意轉用，不論在論壇內外，管理團隊都歡迎您的投訴。
[spacer=25]我們會盡力配合，以保當事人權益。

==============================================

新法即日起生效，所有會員均有兩個星期之緩衝期
其間會隨機抽選近一個月內有活動的會員數位進行柔性勸導

另外，狼之樂園有了新的預設頭像，避免不會畫圖的會員落入無頭像可用的窘境
日後預設頭像的種類及樣式亦有機會增加，敬請期待

如有疑問，請至意見箱專設的頭像新規Q&A提問
想看全部規定請進會員管理通則

----------

